# Men's Antique Balloon Tire Bike Columbia, Schwinn - $80 (Baltimore)



## szathmarig (Dec 20, 2015)

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/bik/5321298338.html


----------



## Boris (Dec 20, 2015)

I'd buy that for $80. I love those frames and like what was done with this bike.


----------



## vincev (Dec 21, 2015)

Ya cant go wrong for only $80.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 21, 2015)

What a steal!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Dec 21, 2015)

I'd rally that one around.


----------



## how (Jan 2, 2016)

not a schwinn but I love that frame, I would jump right on it if I was close


----------



## morton (Jan 3, 2016)

partsguy said:


> What a steal!




I tried to reply to that ad, but get a "something went wrong" message when clicking on the reply button!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 3, 2016)

That is kwel.  But Yeah the ad is a dead link and its two months old.  If your in the neighborhood you could go knock on doors since it pinpoints the exact location.


----------



## morton (Jan 5, 2016)

Ad expired.  I'm about 35 miles away and would have liked to get it.  Maybe he will repost.


----------

